# baby skunk



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello Im new to this forum and just needed a bit of advise. I got a new baby skunk yesterday aged between 12 to 14 weeks to keep our other on company.
She is fine apart from the fact that her white fur is quite yellow a problem which we have not had with our other one.
I just wondered if anyone knew what i could do to get her coat looking better.
I also wondered what was the best way to introduce her to any other one
Thanks Sam


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My havoc has an orange head at the moment cos he decided to curl up an go to sleep on one of his poo's so it stained his head 

it could be colouring from foods she has been eating or something she may have passed or rolled in an has stained her fur


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the introducing nerys or fixx will be able to help you with better as they have a few skunks so have done it many a time :lol2:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> My havoc has an orange head at the moment cos he decided to curl up an go to sleep on one of his poo's so it stained his head


 I'm just glad ive finished my chocolate fudge cake


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> I'm just glad ive finished my chocolate fudge cake


 
Oh they are delightful lil critters :lol2:

his poo was orange your safe haha wasnt chocolate colour hee hee


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

:lol2: Thats quite funny mind fair play. Although i might have to seriously consider not getting an albino one myself now :hmm:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> I'm just glad ive finished my chocolate fudge cake


and you didnt share?? omg.
not your friend (


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> :lol2: Thats quite funny mind fair play. Although i might have to seriously consider not getting an albino one myself now :hmm:


LOL im picking Siku my albino up on sat :flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> Hello Im new to this forum and just needed a bit of advise. I got a new baby skunk yesterday aged between 12 to 14 weeks to keep our other on company.
> She is fine apart from the fact that her white fur is quite yellow a problem which we have not had with our other one.
> I just wondered if anyone knew what i could do to get her coat looking better.
> I also wondered what was the best way to introduce her to any other one
> Thanks Sam


:welcome:

Please please please make sure you remove all medicines right out their way. Its amazing as to what they will eat and the lengths they will go to, to get it.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

cs3ae said:


> Hello Im new to this forum and just needed a bit of advise. I got a new baby skunk yesterday aged between 12 to 14 weeks to keep our other on company.
> She is fine apart from the fact that her white fur is quite yellow a problem which we have not had with our other one.
> I just wondered if anyone knew what i could do to get her coat looking better.
> I also wondered what was the best way to introduce her to any other one
> Thanks Sam


Carrots and to much protein can make the white fur turn orange..

John


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*the spaghetti incident*



cs3ae said:


> Hello Im new to this forum and just needed a bit of advise. I got a new baby skunk yesterday aged between 12 to 14 weeks to keep our other on company.
> She is fine apart from the fact that her white fur is quite yellow a problem which we have not had with our other one.
> I just wondered if anyone knew what i could do to get her coat looking better.
> I also wondered what was the best way to introduce her to any other one
> Thanks Sam


well my skunk ended up bright orange for a week when i went to answer the door she decided to sit in my spaghetti bolagnase try giveing her a bath? :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't yellow fur a dietary problem?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

it could be that too if its come from a place that hasent fed it properly i never had the prob with mine but do use sa37 supplement anyway


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Isn't yellow fur a dietary problem?


It can be Pouchie, skunks fed a diet high in dog food can have a yellow coat, it may have something to do with the food colourings they use. 

Introducing the youngster to an adult/sub-adult shouldn't be too much of an issue, we have never noticed any aggression from the adults to the kits we have introduced, in fact if anything it has been the other way around, with the kits giving the adults heaps.
When we introduced MaryJane as a kit to Stompy (adult male), we heard all this horrible sounding squealing coming from the kitchen one night, fearing the worst we rushed out expecting to see Stompy tearing MaryJane to bits, when we got there MaryJane was sat in the food bowl eating and Stompy was on the other side of the kitchen squealing like a pig because he couldn't get to the food bowl as MJ wouldn't let him. 

Observation is the key, introduce under controlled conditions and observe, observe, observe. 

Has the youngster had his/her jabs etc.?


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for all the advise. The older skunk is vacinated but she wont be having hers till next week. Am i also right in thinking i will need to get her spayed soon.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im having my lil boy done when he is 6 months old he is 4 months old at the moment so has a couple of months :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I think she may have worms dose anyone know what wormer i can use


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I use panacur on my baby skunk if you get it from the vets its real cheap : victory:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

emmaj what are the dogs like with the skunk or do they think it's a dog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the dogs are fine with the skunk lol when he 1st came they were oooo whats that but the novelty has worn off now lol 

they just potter around and do their own thing and he does his lol


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i bet he/she looks so cute with the dogs.:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

its funny to watch him chase the rottie round she runs an jumps in my lap lol


----------

